# Looking to Trade



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Several years ago, I bought some rural ranch land out in Wyoming. My plan was to retire there one day. However, times change and my preferences have changed along with some family situations. Right now, I'm looking at the Missouri Ozarks. I also have some land there (no house, well or electric -- just trees). My intention is to build a house there; but I'll need a place to live in the meantime. (I retire in a year.)
I'm also trying to simplify my life -- never wanted to be a land Barron with properties all over the place, LOL 

So, just thought I'd throw this out there and see if this generates any ideas.

Rather than trying to find a realtor or using Craigslist; I figured I'd ask if there is anyone out there who would consider a trade? I'll be honest, I'm pretty open to ideas. I just figured that these days, people may not have a lot of cash; or just don't want to deal with banks for financing; but they may have other ideas they would like to consider for a trade.

I haven't been to the property since 2003 and I'll have to dig through a bunch of boxes to find photos (didn't have a digital camera at the time), but it is located 18 miles west of Rawlins, WY. 

It is 160 acres and the Eastern boundary aligns with BLM land. It is part of the Sundance Mesa "subdivision". The last time I checked, there was no power out there; but that may have changed with the increase of oil/gas/mining in the area.
It is zoned agricultural, which means you can build a house and other buildings necessary to handle livestock -- even if you don't want to actually have livestock. The main purpose behind this zoning was to prevent McMansions from being built all over the county.
There is a HOA that is responsible for building and maintaining the roads; and that's it (they can't tell you what color to paint your house or anything else, they just build/maintain the roads.) Fees for that are $100/year. Taxes are $118/year. So, even if we did some type of trade and you just wanted to hold on to it for future generations or whatever, your carrying costs would be just a couple of hundred per year.
It is located just off the Riner Rd (sp? Rhiner) exit and easy to get to. The property is located over a hill and in a valley (wet weather creek runs through the middle). It's close to the highway, but you cant see or hear it from the property because of the ridge/hill. I was able to drive to it with a Daewoo rental car (don't tell Hertz) when I was in Denver for business.

Anyway, just thought I'd toss this out there in the hopes that this spurs some creative thinking. Seriously, be as creative as you want to be; I'll consider just about any idea. There's more to life than just dollar bills.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

We looked at Wyoming, along with Texas & Arkansas, before we came to Missouri.
I love the wide open spaces out there! Beautiful. And there are some freedom loving folks that we got to know a little bit. Nice people.
But there are a lot of things to consider about living there. Just be sure you can do what it takes to live there.
Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Thanks!

My thought was that there might be someone out there who wanted a change of scenery (clean, dry air without all the humidity) or maybe there was someone who had something like a camper and a bulldozer they weren't using any more and wanted to trade it in for something with less maintenance costs/issues.

I purposely didn't want to create a "want list", because I'm trying to get people's creative juices flowing and don't want to taint the well with my own notions. Meaning, that by mentioning a bulldozer, someone may think, "I don't have a bulldozer; so I'll have to pass." Maybe that person can raise the heck out of some cattle and would be willing to send me a beef cow or two a year for X number of years as part of the trade.

There could be so many possibilities that I would consider and that we would find satisfactory for a trade; just depends if someone else is so inspired 

It is peaceful out there though.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Soooo, does anyone need some land to start their own commune?


LOL, just kidding and shamelessly bumping my own thread. If anyone does have any ideas, PM me or post an idea. I've done traditional real estate deals, creative deals, fast deals and ones that took some time. However, I have not done a deal that could be considered truly monumental in the area of creativity or "outside-the-box" thinking and that is what I'd like to do with this place.

So, get those creative juices flowing -- doesn't have to revolve around money


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Something that might help folks is to tell them about what 'value' you're looking for?

What dollar value do you have on the property? That would give someone an idea of just how many critters they'd have to raise for you over so many years. Or would give them an idea of what horse drawn equipment they could round up to trade, or how much compost they'd have to generate, or how much honey or herbs or hours of labor or or cabinets or lumber or equipment or antiques or ....

Just trying to shake out a few cobwebs and help get creativity flowing. Perhaps there's someone in MO that would be willing to trade labor on building your buildings on land you purchase in trade. Whatever... just thought I'd help you help them...

Too bad this property isn't closer to our family.... it sounds like an interesting proposition.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

AverageJo,

You nailed it on the head! Those are some awesome suggestions and that is the point I was trying to make. There are creative ideas and creative people out there who might think of something I hadn't even considered; but would be something we would find totally suitable.

That's why I was trying to keep it vague as far as a "value" on the trade. My concern is that if I started attaching a price equivalent to it, that it might discourage some people from even asking the question.

I know that most people (at least in the US) are used to thinking about value in terms of dollars; but I was hoping to try and alter that way of perceiving things and come up with something different.

Even though the location wouldn't work for you; I am very grateful you added some ideas for others to consider. (Honey and compost -- HA, I love it!) Maybe your ideas can spur some additional creative ideas in someone else.

Thanks


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

If you could put a dollar value on it, someone may actually trade you dollars for your land.

Then you could use the dollars to buy whatever you want/need!


Tim


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

newlife, I assume this is sagebrush scrub? Is it fenced? How far away is an electric line?


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess you're not interested in a land swap here in Alaska then? I'm in the oilfield service business and am selling my cabin up here now. I can see a time when I might have to relocate completely to Wy. or SD.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures? Or a web site that would have comparable pictures? Is it sage brush like suggested above or pasture or woods? Is it tillable for corn or would it be better suited for wheat? Is it flat? Is it hilly or mountanous? Try giving more of a description?


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

Let's see if I can answer some of the questions.

Land type? Well, it has native grasses and some sagebrush. There are some trees in the general area; but not many. It is definitely has the feel of being out West. In the spring, everything is all green and pretty, but does dry out in the summer months. However, an afternoon thunderstorm will green it right back up.
There is a wet weather creek that runs through the middle of the property.

Fencing? There is fencing on one side of this parcel; however I have not added any additional fencing. There is fencing along the boundary of the subdivision.

The parcel is flat with gently rolling hills. The southern end is higher in elevation and gradually goes lower to the creek and the other side rises up a bit.

Photos? Last time I was out there was 2003 and I'm still looking for the prints. (I've moved a lot since then -- so some boxes are likely packed on other boxes 
However, I will do some searching to find similar pictures of the area that others might have taken.

Electric line? When I was out there nine years ago, there wasn't an electric line to the subdivision; however, there has been a tremendous increase in oil and gas exploration throughout the area; so I'm not sure what utility improvements may be available. I'll have to give the County folks a call and see what additional info I can find on that.

There was/is one person who was setting up his house out there; but I'm not sure what he did for electricity. He was out at the time and I was only in town for a few hours. I'll let you know what I find out from the County folks.

Cheers,
Newlife


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

triple divide said:


> I guess you're not interested in a land swap here in Alaska then? I'm in the oilfield service business and am selling my cabin up here now. I can see a time when I might have to relocate completely to Wy. or SD.


It's kind of funny/ironic you mention that. We also have some property up in Alaska. I got it with the intention of building a cabin as a summer getaway; but just haven't had a chance to get back to the area.

A trade like that might work. Where is the cabin located?
Access by road, float plane or snowmachine (snowmobile)?

It is definitely an option worth exploring; but in all fairness I do want to let you know that I have received an inquiry from another member of this forum. No official offer has been made yet (both parties are still gathering more information and exploring options), but I will say we are very excited about the possibility as it would suit our needs very well.

Alaska is truly a spectacular place with its own set of unique challenges 
What may surprise some folks here is that there are actually farms up there. True, it takes different techniques to grow things, but there are families who make a living by farming (it's not all grizzly men out in the woods, LOL) With all the sunlight in the summer, the growth rates are phenomenal.

I'm sure there might be some other people here who would also be interested in your place. Why don't you post some more info.


----------



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Way ahead of you there. Lol

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../446221-selling-my-little-slice-paradise.html


----------

